# Penn GT330 leverdrag VS. Shimano tld 30



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I want to invest in 2 to 4 trolling reels now that I have a boat big enough to get into some bluewater and I'm not comitted enough to pay 500$ for a reel but these 2 models look pretty solid. Anyone use these or have any imput it would be appreciated. I usually use my senators when trolling but the lever drag would make things easier.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep in mind the TLD 30 is a 2-speed reel and the 330LD is a single speed. This kind of puts them in two different classes of reels and its hard to compare the 2 without the TLD having the upper hand.

That being said, a better comparison would be a 330 LD against the TLD 25, which is the single speed version of the TLD 30. I've used both and hands down say the TLD 25 is a better reel. Not only does the drag and gearing hold up better, but the levelwind mechanism on the 330LD can lead to several issues. The worm gear and pawl are the most fragile part of the reel and are the most common parts of the GTi series to break. The levelwind also takes up frame space, resulting in a smaller spool that holds less line considering the overall size of the reel. The drag washers in a 330LD do not have the surface area of the TLD either. The TLD 25 is IMO is the best all around offshore reel you can get for the money.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ya, the 25 was what I was looking at. Do you know how the reel handles braid or if it does at all?


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have one and it's been a very good reel for the money. I've been using 50# braid with it and it does fine. I wouldn't recommend using braid for trolling because of the lack of stretch when you get a strike.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I second not using braid for trolling unless used as backing only. Fill a TLD 25 with 40lb mono and it will do almost anything you need it to.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

The Penn 330Gt is great snapper/bottom fishing reel but I would never use it for trolling other than for spanish (or any level wind reel for that matter). If you want to be able to sue the reel for trolling and or bottom fishing and use braid, just make sure you have a fair amount of shock leader at end (20-30Ft) and keep drags looser with braid. The advantage of braid trolling is that you have a lot more line if you get a fish that makes a long run.

I agree the TLD's are great reels. You cant really go wrong with a Penn 6/0 either but the level wind would be a nice add-on. Penn does make a GLD series that does not have levelwind and is a toned down graphite version of their international series.

I was looking at these a few months back and had saved this link- it gives some more specifics and makes some suggetions in out of the box upgradesL

http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/254911-shimano-tld-30ii-penn-gld-30-2-speed.html


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

The Penn GLD is a far superior to the TLD 25 out of the box. Read why here:
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=268.0

Better drag, stainless steel components, and a much better handle.
Not to say the TLD is a bad reel, caught plenty of fish on them as well.
I too would advice against a levelwind for trolling.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PBTH said:


> The Penn GLD is a far superior to the TLD 25 out of the box. Read why here:
> http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=268.0
> 
> Better drag, stainless steel components, and a much better handle.
> ...


I like Alan Tani's breakdowns on reels but still prefer my experience with what I've seen and done and I've used the GLD 30II and the older versions (Formula series) and after burning out the drag on 4 (3 Formulas and one GLD 30II) on modest sized YFT's there is no way I could possibly recommend one of them over a TLD 25 or Daiwa Saltist 20T or 30T.

I will say that the handle that comes on a TLD 25 is a outdated piece of crap. I ended up putting T-bar lite handles on mine.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

I've got prolly 40-50 rods and reels... Been "upgrading" to Shimano for a while... Penn sucks ass. Had to rebuild my 6/0's twice, a 345 literally blew apart on an AJ and the pieces fell on the dec, and they don't even get used that much. No more Penn for me. I have numerous TLD's, Tekotas, Tyrnos, Stradic, etc.... I love them all... FWIW...good luck.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> I've got prolly 40-50 rods and reels... Been "upgrading" to Shimano for a while... Penn sucks ass. Had to rebuild my 6/0's twice, a 345 literally blew apart on an AJ and the pieces fell on the dec, and they don't even get used that much. No more Penn for me. I have numerous TLD's, Tekotas, Tyrnos, Stradic, etc.... I love them all... FWIW...good luck.


Ill take all your old piece of crap penns. Hand em on down. Penn for inshore spinning is good. Offshore trolling i like shimano also. Go to hot spots and talk with chris or matt, they willl get you hooked up or outcast and talk to Judd.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Shimano. The new penn's don't compare. I have several tld's. 15's & 25's. Bought em used for a little of nothing, took them and had them serviced and have been fishing with them every since. No problem's and no complaints. Any kind of level wind is just a problem waiting to happen. I know this from experience.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I picked up a okuma SLR-15L level wind reel awhile back. I was weary of okuma at first but the reel has been awesome! I can really lay into some fish with it. For $119.00 it's very hard to beat.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with everyone about the TLD series being good. I have 15s 20s and 25s and they are all good. I'd put a TLD 25 up against anything in the gulf except for a big marlin or big tuna. I say that assuming you aren't running baits way far back and can actually get the boat stopped quickly after a strike.

I use 65lb braid on mine but I do more bottom bumping than trolling.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I have plenty of 6/0 and 4/0's for bottom fishing. I'm looking a reel for trolling , I've decided that the 25 tld is the way to go. I ran into a friend while looking last night who has been a charter boat captian in destin for 30 years and he said for the money you can't get a better trolling reel than the 25 tld, so I'm convinced. Any one know of a good combo setup anywhere? I know sometimes you can get a rod for almost nothing if you can find a good deal.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

shimano shimano shimano


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I LOVE my TLD's you made the right choice!!!


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

I use a 330GT for bottom fishing and it works great for this. THe levelwind keeps the line well level after a full day of fishing. For trolling you really don't need the level wind and its only a weak point for it. So if all you are doing is trolling with the reel you don't want a level wind. FOr bottom fishing its nice to have.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

A combo for the TLD25... Probably at Outcast. If they don't have one, try Reel Fun. Im pretty sure outcast has the 25, but u may have to buy the rod separate. If u can't find one at either place, pm me... I have a couple, I could sell u one at a fair price.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

wow... just noticed how old the thread was. If you're still looking let me know.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think most professionals will tell you to avoid level winds for trolling.

That extra gearing is reason to fail for a big fish.

Now if you rarely troll it'd probably be no big deal. But I've heard and seen a 75# Wahoo take line from a smallish reel. I thought it might explode.

As long as you plan for smaller kings and mahi those level winds are fine. Just be ready to lose that biggun because of the gear you are using.

It'll only take being once taken to school by a BIG fish and you'll wish for better equipment.

But with a limited budget there is NOTHING wrong with a nice level-wind.

I HOPE you get a chance for it to explode!!!

Jim
Jim


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

bigrick said:


> I've decided that the 25 tld is the way to go. .


I've already bought 2 25 tld combos. They aren't level winds.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

lcruiser said:


> I've got prolly 40-50 rods and reels... Been "upgrading" to Shimano for a while... Penn sucks ass. Had to rebuild my 6/0's twice, a 345 literally blew apart on an AJ and the pieces fell on the dec, and they don't even get used that much. No more Penn for me. I have numerous TLD's, Tekotas, Tyrnos, Stradic, etc.... I love them all... FWIW...good luck.


Trying again, not sure if my other post went through but can you give me a little more info on your use of Tyrnos? I am seriously considering purchasing one or two over the next couple of months and don't know anyone who has used them. I currently have two Penn 6/0 Senator 114 but wanted to add something bigger for trolling. I was also thinking about the Penn torque 30 since they have been reduced in price ($300). The Tyrnos TYR 30 is the one I am leaning towards since it has a lever drag vs a star drag on the Penn and it's also about $50 cheaper. Your thoughts? Any other reel you recommend in the same price range or just as good but for less? Thanks


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I replace my old burned up Penns with Shimano. Some of my Shimanos are 20 YRS old. I have 18YR old TLD 25 that have caught YFT up to 100 Lbs and several Blues up to 350 LBS. I now own 2 Tyrnos and am pleased, but can not say they have been tested yet. Penn sold out a few years ago and now replacement parts are cheap, which is sad


----------

